# Bass Master Membership Scam!



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

For a few months now I've been getting bills from Bass Masters about some $125 5 year membership crap that I never agreed to. Like all other junk mail it hit the shredder. 
Well I got another bill in the mail today for the $125 but this time they were threatening to send me to collections. I called them this time and was on hold for 20 minutes before someone picked up. I proceeded to inform the woman that I didn't agree to any form of membership with them and I never would subscribe to their garbage magazine. She proceeded to call my a liar and said if I didn't pay the bill they would forward it to collections. Then she asked me for my credit card number (like I would ever give it to her)! I told her to shove the bill up her rear end sideways and I was calling the Attorney General and the local news stations! 
Has anyone else ever had a run in with this joke of a company?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

SlabSlayR said:


> For a few months now I've been getting bills from Bass Masters about some $125 5 year membership crap that I never agreed to. Like all other junk mail it hit the shredder.
> Well I got another bill in the mail today for the $125 but this time they were threatening to send me to collections. I called them this time and was on hold for 20 minutes before someone picked up. I proceeded to inform the woman that I didn't agree to any form of membership with them and I never would subscribe to their garbage magazine. She proceeded to call my a liar and said if I didn't pay the bill they would forward it to collections. Then she asked me for my credit card number (like I would ever give it to her)! I told her to shove the bill up her rear end sideways and I was calling the Attorney General and the local news stations!
> Has anyone else ever had a run in with this joke of a company?



Never heard of this one in particular, but there are new ones everyday and unfortunately so many people fall for them.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Me either. But when they try to get a CC number, they are truly on a "fishing" expedition! I'd make copies of everything you can with a letter explaining what is going on, and send it to the AG. That's what we pay them for.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Nothing like trying to strong arm people into memberships! Just goes to tell me that their membership sales are in the toilet!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

It sounds like a scam from someone that's not affiliated with BM. Is the phone number on your bill the same as the customer service number on their web site?


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes it is!


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I did a Google search and I'm not the only one they were trying to strong arm into a membership. Looks like they have been using this tactic for quite some time now. Just like the books and videos that they would send you and tell you if you didn't want them that you had to mail it back to them on your dime!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow. Sounds like the Mafia of the fishing world is giving you a membership you can't refuse. Unreal.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Bass Masters is a joke and will never get any of my money!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

B.A.S.S? Bassmaster.com? The Bassmaster classic? The people who put professional fishing on the map? That joke of a company? Uh, dude. You must have agreed to something at some point. A company simply doesn't rise to that status scamming folks. I'm curious as to what your google search pulled up cause the worst I can find is from the BBB site and it's not really all that bad. 1 guy had a similar story and Bassmaster responded to his complaint.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> B.A.S.S? Bassmaster.com? The Bassmaster classic? The people who put professional fishing on the map? That joke of a company? Uh, dude. You must have agreed to something at some point. A company simply doesn't rise to that status scamming folks. I'm curious as to what your google search pulled up cause the worst I can find is from the BBB site and it's not really all that bad. 1 guy had a similar story and Bassmaster responded to his complaint.


Believe what you want but what goes up must come down! 

Bass Masters has been using these tactics for years now. You must not remember the whole book/video scam from the early 90's to the mid 00's where they would mail you books and videos and if you didn't want to buy them they would make you pay for the return shipping. They got sued over that crap and stopped doing it. Now they hire a 3rd party company to solicit their memberships and pay them by the number of memberships that they sell. If these companies don't make quota they just pad the sales with fake memberships from people they never contacted. It's really sad that companies like this have to stoop to such low standards of business practices to get members. 

North American Hunting and Fishing Club and the NRA pulls the same crap with their memberships.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Sounds more like a mistake than a sales tactic. I can't see them doing that for very long without being shut down. Then again, not very many things surprise me anymore.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is crap on the unsolicited books and videos. 
http://www.wmi.org/bassfish/bassboard/other_topics/message.html?message_id=321183


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

North American Fishing Club was a front for a book company that makes lots of books on lots of things. Basically pretty, glossy pictures with copy and paste info in hardback form. Bass Masters is or was a huge legitimate corp. for many years. It's hard to think they would resort to something as blatantly obvious as billing people for services that were never preformed.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Sounds like the same scam that Buckmasters tries to play. They have someone call and ask how your hunting season is going. Then they ask you if our interested in recieving a "free gift" or might be interested entering a drawing for a hunt with Jackie Bushman. If you say yes to any of this crap they start sending you tons of "free" crap. Then outta nowhere you get a bill for around 125 dollars. Then they threaten to send you to collections. Google these scumbags and scroll for pages and pages.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> Sounds like the same scam that Buckmasters tries to play. They have someone call and ask how your hunting season is going. Then they ask you if our interested in recieving a "free gift" or might be interested entering a drawing for a hunt with Jackie Bushman. If you say yes to any of this crap they start sending you tons of "free" crap. Then outta nowhere you get a bill for around 125 dollars. Then they threaten to send you to collections. Google these scumbags and scroll for pages and pages.


Hate to say it but companies like this only hurt us by giving us sportsmen a bad name!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I had posted something similar about North American Fishing Club, it seems like this is a growing trend to sucker the ignorant Sportsmen  I view this as an insult trying to scam any sportsmen and women as being dumb enough to fall for this. This type of rip off crap has been around a long time, books , magazines, cook ware you name it! Am-Way was a big one in the 80's and 90's until they were sued by seven states and several hundred people for their sales and training tactics having people buy books tapes and attending expensive seminars. Face it all about the almighty$$$$.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Ray Scott has been sued for claiming that BASS is a non profit organization. This company has been sold numerous times since 1967. 

The best way to get back at these companies is to make it public information that they are crooks and we won't support them by purchasing their garbage!!!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

SlabSlayR said:


> Ray Scott has been sued for claiming that BASS is a non profit organization. This company has been sold numerous times since 1967.
> 
> The best way to get back at these companies is to make it public information that they are crooks and we won't support them by purchasing their garbage!!!


you nailed that one dead on. I remember that and others( who shall remain nameless),cheating many Sportsmen out of millions of their hard earned money all in the name of Non-Profit! I fished enough tourny's back then to know that wasn't for me! Turned my attention towards the media aspect, video and film. Fished with some very well known names, I wasn't looking to be famous just a pay check. There where a lot of us fishing and when a pattern was set the film crew and celeb would start doing what we see on TV. We where just one of there important tools,that's what we were told. It wasn't all that fun, but not bad either. I learned much more about fishing than I ever would on my own.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Flathead76 said:


> Sounds like the same scam that Buckmasters tries to play. They have someone call and ask how your hunting season is going. Then they ask you if our interested in recieving a "free gift" or might be interested entering a drawing for a hunt with Jackie Bushman. If you say yes to any of this crap they start sending you tons of "free" crap. Then outta nowhere you get a bill for around 125 dollars. Then they threaten to send you to collections. Google these scumbags and scroll for pages and pages.


Yebber... if you say "yes" to any question they gottchya. I hang up on any calls that's not immediately recognized. Unsolicited garbage and no morals. There's alot of of people making a "living" doing these phone calls and a lot of people who can't resist or can't say no or can't hang up. GET A REAL JOB AND QUIT SCAMMING. Just one more proof in the pudding that America no longer has no morals.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I joind the NRA, Pheasants Forever and Ducks Unlimited.

None of them bill me for "free crap" nor do they call me. However I get at least two emails a week from each place, if not more trying to sell me stuff or to get donations.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Just wait until the NRA starts calling you for donations every other day! That's why I dropped my membership. I got tired of the junk magazine and the endless calls and junk mail!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

SlabSlayR said:


> Just wait until the NRA starts calling you for donations every other day! That's why I dropped my membership. I got tired of the junk magazine and the endless calls and junk mail!



Haha I totally forgot the NRA phone calls! I used to get them all the time some one would call and say they had a "special" message from Charlton Heston for me then they would play his recording telling me how they desperately needed donations to fight some legislation. Then the called would pop back on and ask if I wanted to start with a small $500.00 donation! Lol I used to laugh and hang up. I never gave up my membership I bought a lifetime membership years ago but they seem to have given up on getting donations me I haven't received a call or email in a few years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm sure a lot of people fall for these trolling scams.Once you take the bait you are hooked.They catch enough to keep them in business.When they mention Collection Agency,some people freak out and pay up ASAP.Your Lucky you didn't fall for it.



Roscoe


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I have never fallen for scams like this! Companies like this need sued and shut down! 

We as sportsmen need to band together and refuse to fall for their schemes by not supporting anything they are a part of!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

SlabSlayR said:


> I have never fallen for scams like this! Companies like this need sued and shut down!


Well, sue them and shut them down! Then you won't have to bitch about any more!


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

polebender said:


> Well, sue them and shut them down! Then you won't have to bitch about any more!


Dude really...............

Comments like this are how we lose members on OGF! 

If you have nothing positive or constructive to add to the post then butt out of the conversation and go re-string your poles for next spring!


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

This posting was not meant to be a "bitch session"! It was meant to bring awareness to a situation meant to scam us sportsmen out of our hard earned money. 
If we all take a stand against companies like this and bring their scams to light maybe they will stop their predator ways or we will shut them down due to lack of funding!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

SlabSlayR said:


> For a few months now I've been getting bills from Bass Masters about some $125 5 year membership crap that I never agreed to. Like all other junk mail it hit the shredder.
> Well I got another bill in the mail today for the $125 but this time they were threatening to send me to collections. I called them this time and was on hold for 20 minutes before someone picked up. I proceeded to inform the woman that I didn't agree to any form of membership with them and I never would subscribe to their garbage magazine. She proceeded to call my a liar and said if I didn't pay the bill they would forward it to collections. Then she asked me for my credit card number (like I would ever give it to her)! I told her to shove the bill up her rear end sideways and I was calling the Attorney General and the local news stations!
> Has anyone else ever had a run in with this joke of a company?






Good thing you set her strait.Very diplomatic.Somebody has to get it started.But how did you get on their list anyway?




Roscoe


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

SlabSlayR said:


> This posting was not meant to be a "bitch session"! It was meant to bring awareness to a situation meant to scam us sportsmen out of our hard earned money.
> If we all take a stand against companies like this and bring their scams to light maybe they will stop their predator ways or we will shut them down due to lack of funding!


I'm sorry man but I'm going to go out on a limb here and say your comments here are borderline libel and slander. I understand you feel a certain way, and you are certainly entitled to your opinions, but you have no proof that they are acting maliciously or this is a "scam" in any way. I'd be a little more careful with my words if I were you. This company has been around for a long time using the exact same marketing strategy. "We're going to send you free stuff if you subscribe to our magazine." "The longer you subscribe, the better the free stuff" Nothing in life is "free". If it was unlawful, they probably wouldn't be doing it anymore or there would be a class action pending or something.

Not trying to beat up on ya bud, just the way I see it. They don't just call people out of the blue trying to extort money out of them. How'd they get your number to begin with?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

SlabSlayR said:


> Dude really...............
> 
> Comments like this are how we lose members on OGF!
> 
> If you have nothing positive or constructive to add to the post then butt out of the conversation and go re-string your poles for next spring!


Ok, here's something constructive to add. First off you start with only half the facts, and your personal view of them. Yes, BASS was sued, but you forgot to mention that all charges against BASS and Ray Scott were thrown out of court. Just a small fact you forgot! Maybe when you read an article you should read it to completion.

If it weren't for Ray Scott and BASS, professional bass fishing would be non existent. He created a business that in turn led to hundreds of thousands of jobs in the fishing industry. With the informative articles from the pros, customers flocked to stores to buy the latest lures or tech devices, and still do today. 

I've been a member of BASS on and off for 35 years or so. And I've never received any calls from them trying to sell me something. The times that I've let my subscription lapse is the only time I would receive mail from them offering me deals to resubscribe.

Apparently you must be dealing with a publishing company that has BASS as one of its subscriptions for sale. And apparently somewhere down the line you must of said yes to a subscription and the reason they have your personal information. Companies do not just pick someone randomly and send them a bill and say you owe this amount.

The longer this post goes on, the more foolish you are making yourself look!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I have had dealings with Bassmaster magazine for over 30 years on and off and have never had them send me a bill other than a deal on a new prescription....I'm sorry you have problems with them but for me personally I find them a highly reputable company and a great magazine that has worked hard for the bass fishing industry and make it stronger and more well known I think they strive to be the best but that's just my opinion..


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I'm sorry man but I'm going to go out on a limb here and say your comments here are borderline libel and slander. I understand you feel a certain way, and you are certainly entitled to your opinions, but you have no proof that they are acting maliciously or this is a "scam" in any way. I'd be a little more careful with my words if I were you. This company has been around for a long time using the exact same marketing strategy. "We're going to send you free stuff if you subscribe to our magazine." "The longer you subscribe, the better the free stuff" Nothing in life is "free". If it was unlawful, they probably wouldn't be doing it anymore or there would be a class action pending or something.
> 
> Not trying to beat up on ya bud, just the way I see it. They don't just call people out of the blue trying to extort money out of them. How'd they get your number to begin with?


Slander... How?? he is voicing his opinion on a factual situation. EVERYONE has that right.

Unlawful... How?? It is not unlawful to send an invoice for a membership. If he pays it he is a member if he does not they will not make him a member or will cancel his membership/

These organizations do this all the time. It is their marketing strategy. Plenty of people pay it to be a member or donate. It has been proven to work for years.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

offshore24 said:


> Slander... How?? he is voicing his opinion on a factual situation. EVERYONE has that right.
> 
> Unlawful... How?? It is not unlawful to send an invoice for a membership. If he pays it he is a member if he does not they will not make him a member or will cancel his membership/
> 
> These organizations do this all the time. It is their marketing strategy. Plenty of people pay it to be a member or donate. It has been proven to work for years.


 Does't look like you understood what I said and you are barking up the wrong tree. I'm saying they(BASSMASTER) didn't do anything against the law(they are acting in a LAWFUL manner). Which the original post indicated. He said SCAM(UNLAWFUL). Aren't scams illegal? Do you think BASSMASTERs is trying to scam people out of their hard earned money like the OP says or not?

scam (sk&#259;m) Informal
n.
A fraudulent business scheme; a swindle.
tr.v. scammed, scam·ming, scams
To defraud; swindle.

So you are saying you have the right to start calling me a scammer and try to ruin my reputation because I sold you something and you didn't understand the terms? Interesting.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

polebender said:


> Ok, here's something constructive to add. First off you start with only half the facts, and your personal view of them. Yes, BASS was sued, but you forgot to mention that all charges against BASS and Ray Scott were thrown out of court. Just a small fact you forgot! Maybe when you read an article you should read it to completion.
> 
> If it weren't for Ray Scott and BASS, professional bass fishing would be non existent. He created a business that in turn led to hundreds of thousands of jobs in the fishing industry. With the informative articles from the pros, customers flocked to stores to buy the latest lures or tech devices, and still do today.
> 
> ...



I have subscribed to Bass since shortly after it started. Have let my membership lapse a few times and that is the only time I receive a call or a mailing. They are NOT running a scam. Just my opinion....


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

I got the same bs for buckmasters and a125 bill. have marked both of the invocies to cancle but still get them. what bs


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Does't look like you understood what I said and you are barking up the wrong tree. I'm saying they(BASSMASTER) didn't do anything against the law(they are acting in a LAWFUL manner). Which the original post indicated. He said SCAM(UNLAWFUL). Aren't scams illegal? Do you think BASSMASTERs is trying to scam people out of their hard earned money like the OP says or not?
> 
> scam (sk&#259;m) Informal
> n.
> ...


 I was a loooooong time member of BASS and I finally quit them altogether because I felt I was being scammed big time.I joined BASS solely for the purpose of fishing BASS ran tournaments like the opens and such.I did not join to receive hardcover books,DVD's,BASS collector coins and all the other total crap they sent me month upon month only to have to make a trip to the post office every time I found something in my mail box from them-then have to pay money out of my own pocket to send it back to them.Pretty cool hardcover books too I mean who wouldn't want to pay $19.99 for a book that was 15 to 25 years old lol.I actually got one here right now that's called "Guide To Crankbaits And Jerkbaits" this was the last one they sent me after I quit them.I received this book in the mail last June the book was published in February 2004,pretty current fishing news there huh? I've received others that were published in the late 70's and early 80's-that's not a scam? When I originally joined you got your membership,a little crappy blue tackle bag,a decal,and a spinnerbait you also got a year's worth of Bassmaster magazine that was it,and that's all it should've been.For reasons unbeknownst to me I ended up receiving Bass Times magazines every month,the hardcover books and the DVD's plus the coins and envelopes to store them in.If you never asked for any of this but yet they send it to you anyway you really don't consider this a scam huh?


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Harbor Hunter said:


> I was a loooooong time member of BASS and I finally quit them altogether because I felt I was being scammed big time.I joined BASS solely for the purpose of fishing BASS ran tournaments like the opens and such.I did not join to receive hardcover books,DVD's,BASS collector coins and all the other total crap they sent me month upon month only to have to make a trip to the post office every time I found something in my mail box from them-then have to pay money out of my own pocket to send it back to them.Pretty cool hardcover books too I mean who wouldn't want to pay $19.99 for a book that was 15 to 25 years old lol.I actually got one here right now that's called "Guide To Crankbaits And Jerkbaits" this was the last one they sent me after I quit them.I received this book in the mail last June the book was published in February 2004,pretty current fishing news there huh? I've received others that were published in the late 70's and early 80's-that's not a scam? When I originally joined you got your membership,a little crappy blue tackle bag,a decal,and a spinnerbait you also got a year's worth of Bassmaster magazine that was it,and that's all it should've been.For reasons unbeknownst to me I ended up receiving Bass Times magazines every month,the hardcover books and the DVD's plus the coins and envelopes to store them in.If you never asked for any of this but yet they send it to you anyway you really don't consider this a scam huh?


Thank you! Someone else who is tired of the predator ways of this company! BASS is a joke and is only out for one thing and that is to rob you of your money! 

In order to fish their tournaments and be competitive you had better sell your home and all your possessions, divorce your wife, send your dog to a relatives house, and sell your soul to Ray Scott!!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Harbor Hunter said:


> I was a loooooong time member of BASS and I finally quit them altogether because I felt I was being scammed big time.I joined BASS solely for the purpose of fishing BASS ran tournaments like the opens and such.I did not join to receive hardcover books,DVD's,BASS collector coins and all the other total crap they sent me month upon month only to have to make a trip to the post office every time I found something in my mail box from them-then have to pay money out of my own pocket to send it back to them.Pretty cool hardcover books too I mean who wouldn't want to pay $19.99 for a book that was 15 to 25 years old lol.I actually got one here right now that's called "Guide To Crankbaits And Jerkbaits" this was the last one they sent me after I quit them.I received this book in the mail last June the book was published in February 2004,pretty current fishing news there huh? I've received others that were published in the late 70's and early 80's-that's not a scam? When I originally joined you got your membership,a little crappy blue tackle bag,a decal,and a spinnerbait you also got a year's worth of Bassmaster magazine that was it,and that's all it should've been.For reasons unbeknownst to me I ended up receiving Bass Times magazines every month,the hardcover books and the DVD's plus the coins and envelopes to store them in.If you never asked for any of this but yet they send it to you anyway you really don't consider this a scam huh?


No sorry, I don't consider that a scam. I didn't realize books lost their value like that?! I know of quite a few really old books that people still are happy to buy. Some of the BEST stuff is still that old stuff  And they'd be losing their behinds if they sent all that stuff to everyone for free or then tried to beat the money out of them. I'm guessing you asked for it and didn't realize it. Just like the old publishers clearinghouse stuff. We're gonna send you 20 free books but then you have to buy 10 at regular price. And then when the people get the bill for the regular priced books, they and confused and don't want to hold up their end of the bargain. I don't know. 

All I can tell you is if you google Bassmaster Scam, you sure don't turn up very much so. Maybe the super evil megacorp Bassmasters is paying off google to hide their wrongdoings!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

If anything, what happened was you got an over zealous telemarketing rep trying to hit a quota or something and hit that you accepted when you didn't. This happens at the best of companies. Is that BASSMASTERS fault? Sure, they hired that person. Does that mean the company is engaged in unscrupulous practices? No. I'm sure they have policies in place to try to prevent that and deal with it if it does happen. I'm guessing if you called them, conducted yourself like a civilized human being stating you didn't want it and you'll send back whatever they sent you, they'll make it right. Lets use some sense people. Those people are also trained to try to talk you into it when you call to cancel. It's called retention. Again, that doesn't mean the company is trying to pull one over on you, but the agents themselves might try some funny business. And I'm guessing if that's brought to the companies attention, that agent won't be around long.

I deal with the same stuff every day. Pretty much any company who hires call centers to do sales for them will have the same issues.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

No,I never asked for the subscription to Bass Times,nor did I ever ask for any hard cover books,DVD's or collector coins yet they sent them anyway all the time and I had to take all their junk to the post office and send it back to them or be charged for it.I'm over 60 years old,I know most of the old techniques for bass if I want to purchase a book on bass fishing I want to read about current techniques and products.These hardcover books they send are from an era where there wasn't even side scan technology and most of their sonar teaching articles are done on stuff that is totally outdated now-why would I want to read any of that? Another thing every time I would send their junk back to them I wrote on the mailing package to quit sending me their stuff but until I actually personally informed them that I had quit my membership and if they didn't quit harassing me with their material I would seek the services of an attorney-then it finally stopped.I will never have anything to do with BASS again,besides I like the FLW magazine way better and that's all they ever send.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Harbor Hunter said:


> I joined BASS


Above is the key to all of this and every other organization that try's to sell you items or sends you stuff and if your don't return it within X number of days you are invoiced. 

In all of my long life this has ONLY occurred if I joined, signed, said yes, or did something realized or unrealized, to agree to the program in some way.

It is in the fine print, or recorded somewhere.

If confronted with a situation like this where you don't remember agreeing , or didn't know you were agreeing, to the program ask for the verification confirmation of your agreement to participate.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I never agreed to a membership either. 

They use a 3rd party company to solicit memberships and the lady I talked with at BASS said that they pad their sales with false memberships just to meet their quota. She gets calls all the time from people who never signed or agreed to the membership.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

SlabSlayR said:


> I never agreed to a membership either.
> 
> They use a 3rd party company to solicit memberships and the lady I talked with at BASS said that they pad their sales with false memberships just to meet their quota. She gets calls all the time from people who never signed or agreed to the membership.


Probably a friend of yours as a joke, signed you up knowing you'd be pissed.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Slab, If I get you as my xmas xchange next year, I l know what to get you..


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Dovans said:


> Slab, If I get you as my xmas xchange next year, I l know what to get you..


If you do that I will sign you up for every feminine product known to man! LOL


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Probably a friend of yours as a joke, signed you up knowing you'd be pissed.


That is a tactic that I've read about once in a book called "Getting Even" by George Hayduke. 
Signing someone up to a bunch of memberships for magazine subscriptions. Can you imagine dealing with trying to shake 20 or 30 of these membership programs? And getting more magazines in the mail every day? It would be a nightmare. And also a good way for someone to go to jail if they were caught doing it.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Lundy said:


> Above is the key to all of this and every other organization that try's to sell you items or sends you stuff and if your don't return it within X number of days you are invoiced.
> 
> In all of my long life this has ONLY occurred if I joined, signed, said yes, or did something realized or unrealized, to agree to the program in some way.
> 
> ...


 Unfortunately at least at that time joining BASS was the only way you could participate in tournaments ran by them.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Just a short reminder of something most of you already know. If a company threatens to send a bill to collections...so what? These companies, if they really exist, have no power at all. The only thing they can do is harass you and these days with cell phones it's easy to block their phone numbers. When you find yourselves in one of these situations go ahead and let them do it and save yourselves some grief. If collections companies do exist they will only charge the original company a fee for their services and therefore even more loss of profit.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Dovans said:


> Slab, If I get you as my xmas xchange next year, I l know what to get you..





SlabSlayR said:


> If you do that I will sign you up for every feminine product known to man! LOL



I'm going to have to remember this. LOL


----------



## Bobljr (Dec 22, 2014)

Lil story about playing the "one up ya game"
It started between a co worker and i in the refinery, little things like hiding keys , stealing sandwiches etc . Moved on to never seize in the hard hat to gluing tool box upside down to ceiling. 
then he went to the next level. dead fish in the hubcaps of my truck.
i retaliated by injecting skunk cover scent into the soft gaskets around his truck windows. Figured it would end there ,but no he involved my wife. had some girl call and say she had met me in a bar on a wed night and spent the night w/ me and was now pregnant??? Luckily i had quit going to bars years before and was home every night. Now it's pay back time. I went down to New Orleans and went to a gay bar and picked up 3 subscription cards for gay porn magazines. (this was pre internet times) filled out each card and sent it in w/ a cashiers check . sent one subscription to his neighbors on either side of him and directly across the street address but they all had his name on them. what i didn't know was that one of his neighbors was a baptist preacher??? for the first couple of months they ALL brought him his mail when they got it.  he tried calling to cancel but he would give them his name and address so they wouldn't cancel as they didn't show that address. Finally he called and told them his name and neighbors address and it stopped. And so did the one up game. was well worth the $90 i spent to hear how this preacher showed up at his door giving him the mag and telling him i'll pray for you.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Wonder why there's a difference with FLW,I purchase the $50.00 competitor membership with them every year.This membership entitles me to participate in FLW tournaments,a one year subscription to FLW magazine,an FLW ballcap,a vehicle decal and a couple of lures.Never once have they sent something to me that I haven't asked for like BASS does.Is it any wonder why I'll never have anything to do with BASS again?


----------

